# Rutland Water?



## Beemer (Feb 21, 2019)

We have a free weekend coming up, and her indoors would like a weekend at Rutland Water.
I have considered the local campsites as they seem reasonably priced, but was also wondering if there are any motorhome friendly pubs there?
We intend to cycle the weekend away during the day, so to have a meal and a drink at the end of each day without having to cook would be preferable.
Thanking you in anticipation.  

My work computer will not load the POI maps for some reason


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2019)

Beemer said:


> We have a free weekend coming up, and her indoors would like a weekend at Rutland Water.
> I have considered the local campsites as they seem reasonably priced, but was also wondering if there are any motorhome friendly pubs there?
> We intend to cycle the weekend away during the day, so to have a meal and a drink at the end of each day without having to cook would be preferable.
> Thanking you in anticipation.
> ...




That`s because reading WC threads and looking at the WC POI Map is not work              :mad1:        :lol-049:


----------



## izwozral (Feb 21, 2019)

We wilded at Rutland Water, unfortunately I can't give you the coordinates, all I can tell you it was through the nearest village on the east side of the water. The road was a dead end and there was  enough room for our 7 metre MH. A few dog walkers came by who were all pleasant and friendly, also some footpaths leading to the water and the open countryside.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 21, 2019)

izwozral said:


> We wilded at Rutland Water, unfortunately I can't give you the coordinates, all I can tell you it was through the nearest village on the east side of the water. The road was a dead end and there was  enough room for our 7 metre MH. A few dog walkers came by who were all pleasant and friendly, also some footpaths leading to the water and the open countryside.



Egleton?  Bird watching car park?


----------



## Beemer (Feb 21, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> That`s because reading WC threads and looking at the WC POI Map is not work              :mad1:        :lol-049:



In my defence, it was during my lunch hour ..... obviously


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2019)

Beemer said:


> In my defence, it was during my lunch hour ..... obviously



Ah, that`s ok then     :dance:


----------



## colinm (Feb 21, 2019)

Beemer said:


> In my defence, it was during my lunch hour ..... obviously



A 12:46 to 14:37, that's my sort of lunch hour.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 21, 2019)

Beemer said:


> Egleton?  Bird watching car park?



That's the one but we parked right at the end of the road.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 25, 2019)

So its the Kings Head for us.

13 Top Street.
Wing
Rutland
LE15 8SE

Reasonably priced meals by the look of it too.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 12, 2019)

Worked out to be a good weekend.
Friday Night (after work) we drove to Stamford and parked on Park Lane, a quiet road opposite a school, just outside of town  Although the parking was not entirely level, it was good enough for us.
We walked and found a comfortable pub (The Bull and Swan) on High St St martins, to have nice reasonably priced meals and drinks and then walked in to town (about 10-15mins).
It is a very picturesque town with many old leaning buildings, well worth a visit.
Up reasonably early the next day and drove to Morrisons to get fuel and decided we would have breakfast there instead of cooking in the van.  We ordered two Big Daddy breakfasts, not knowing just how big they were, and could not eat it all... its massive!
Seeing that there was not a time limit for parking we then walked into Stamford from Morrisons (weather was still mild with no rain), this took about 20mins, but a nice walk, which enabled us to bimble through the town and shops on the Saturday morning.
We then set off for Rutland Water where we parked for about 4hours (I think it was) cost was £6 on exiting the car park.
This allowed us plenty of time to cycle round the lake, which took us about 1.5hrs.
We had time to have a shower (on board) and then travel to the King Head where they were expecting us for a 7pm table.
The meal was OK but not my type of food really (too posh).  They were very polite and the service good although we did not get much change from £50 for two meals and two drinks.
It was our anniversary (27yrs) so must not grumble (too much), two quite nights with good weather and the bonus of visiting Stamford.


----------



## The laird (Mar 12, 2019)

Wait till you get to how long I’ve been wed ,costs a loot more than that


----------

